
A sort-middle architecture for 2D graphics - atomlib
https://raphlinus.github.io/rust/graphics/gpu/2020/06/12/sort-middle.html
======
jacobolus
See discussion from 2 days ago about the follow-up blog post,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23512897](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23512897)

